# Talk about your 2013 NaNo



## Tyrannohotep (Oct 18, 2013)

The one I have decided to work on will be a fantasy story loosely based on the myth of King Arthur and the Holy Grail.

*Plot Synopsis*

In bygone days a wrathful demon sent a rogue Triceratops with brass horns to terrorize the people of Yam. Only by sacrificing half of their kingdom's yearly produce to the montrous herbivore could the Yamites stave off its rampages. Their liberation from famine and fear came at last when the demi-goddess Ebana slew the Triceratops, hacking off its horns. As a gesture of gratitude, the Yamites crowned Ebana their queen, and she kept one of the brow horns as a symbol of her rulership. From that point on every prospective king and queen of Yam anoints themselves with animal blood poured from the horn as part of the coronation process.

Ngunbere, the story's female protagonist, has been chosen as Yam's next queen, but before she can receive her coronation, warriors from the distant northern land of Albion steal the horn. Their leader Ardur believes that the horn possesses special powers that he can use to reclaim his own chieftainship from his usurping and tyrannical brother Mordri. Ngunbere and her younger brother Lankele set out to retrieve the stolen horn at first, but once they learn of Ardur's motivation, they come to sympathize with him. The Yamites and Albionians decide that to resolve their conflict, they must find the Triceratops's second brow horn so Ardur can use it.

The problem is that this second horn lies in the possession of the hermit mage Mlani, who needs its power for his own purposes and is reluctant to give it up. As if this did not provide enough complications, Mordri eventually learns of Ardur's plans and sends his sorceress Orkana after our heroes...

And to conclude, here's concept art for the heroine Ngunbere:


----------



## movieman (Oct 18, 2013)

I wrote the first half of the original version of 'Horror Movie' on a business trip some years ago. Then I kept trying to finish it and failing. It was supposed to be a homage to the horror novels I used to read from the 70s and 80s, about an indie movie crew running into something worse than the director's script while shooting a lesbian vampire movie in a remote part of Britain, but ended up more of a comedy about the characters than a blood-drenched slaughter.

So I'm going to toss that out and write a completely new version next month, based around the character who's repeatedly mentioned but never appears in the original. Of course, now I've been thinking about how to write a new version, I've come up with a number of ideas on how to finish that too. I think that's going to end up as 'Horror Movie 2: The Sequel'.


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow, nice work planning your novel out, Tyrannohotep! I hope you have good luck producing it. 

This will be my first attempt at NaNo, and the idea I have is only about a third cooked. The basic premise surrounds a scheme set in motion by a young graduate student whose detachment from society and experiences with hallucinogenics have prompted him to feel strongly that society's problems with morality could be solved through forcing everyone to take strong doses of pure DMT. 

He and a friend, a chemist, descend into the steam tunnels beneath the university (actual place that I've been, criss-crosses the city and links everything from hotel vaults to train depots to the steam plant to every building on campus - very creepy) and begin making huge vats of the stuff. It's so potent that a single microgram will force the user to convulse with artificial spiritual experience, so profound and absolute that they have no idea what has happened to them. 

The challenges of distribution and what will happen to infrastructure are what I'm in the throes of working out now. I have a good idea of what these two loons are like as characters, and a good idea on some interesting asides as they take up residence in the tunnels. This whole thing stands a good chance of crashing and burning, but it's an idea that wants my attention. There are very likely to be some slip-ups as they mix the first batch that will send both of them hurtling through a multi-dimensional mind-melter, and possibly derail the intentionality needed to execute the plan in the first place.


----------



## BobtailCon (Oct 21, 2013)

This is my first attempt at NaNoWriMo as well. Here's mine:

*Novel:* R.A.I.D. Agents
*Genre:* Science Fiction

*Synopsis*

 On the desert planet of Chelron 42. A failing colony of the First Empire  struggle to survive. Cal, one of the colony's remaining original  settlers, is injured in a firefight with local raiders. When he awakes,  he finds his settlement destroyed, he struggles to return to the First  Empire's Interplanetary Citadel to bear the news of the colony's  failure, and to receive his punishment


*Excerpt*

      Cal raises his tarnished pistol and fires, a bandit clutches their  shoulder and falls behind cover. Cal smirks, he pivots his gun and fires  at another figure, they fall as well. High off his ego, Cal doesn't see  the raider to his left sighting on him. He feels a sharp pain as a  bullet sears into his side. He falls back onto the dust covered gravel. 
     He hears weapons firing dully, sounding as if it is miles away. His head jerks back, and his mind slips into a coma.


Then my beautiful MS Paint Cover...


----------



## Angelwing (Nov 1, 2013)

Likewise, my first time doing NaNo this year. Not sure how good the synopsis is or anything but: 

*Title*: [Untitled]

*Genre*: Historical Fiction

*Cover* (drawn and colored by me): 





*Short Synopsis:* When Nobleman Erik Helgaf and his followers are exiled from the Kingdom in 480 BC, they have only one course of action: sail across the vast ocean to establish their own refuge. However, when old quarrels reappear and new ones begin, all that Erik built is threatened with complete destruction. 

*Novel Excerpt:* It has been more than one hundred years since my native land was founded. Nobleman Erik Helgaf and his family was exiled from his more than a century ago, along with many who identified with him. Some were of similarly respectable blood, but many were the common citizens of his fief; general outcasts from the greater kingdom as well. Even in peril, they stood by their lord, knowing that while he wasn’t the wealthiest or most powerful, he would find a solution.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice drawing, Angelwing!

I've launched heavy into my Nano thing, this being my first year. Knocked down 5.9k today and I actually like what I'm writing. It's a creepy story, but I think I'm probably going to make it to 50k, which is a weird feeling. Also, I'm sick of looking at the computer screen today. 

Good luck to everyone starting this crazy goal, hope you all have lots of inspiration and coffee.


----------



## dakota.potts (Nov 1, 2013)

Word Count:
663


Novel Title:
Novel Genre: Fantasy

Short Synopsis:After finding himself awake in a strange cave of crystals, lights, and sounds, a man meets the equally strange inhabitants of the cave. The inhabitants, a peace loving group of hominids tied deeply into the life of the cave which grants them the essential energy of life. Those he meets teach him about living in literal harmony with all living things. He also learns of the struggle when harmonies slip into dissonance and two energies must resolve. 

Novel Excerpt:Subtly, almost imperceptibly at first, the melody grew louder, and more numerous in tone until the first chord was struck, igniting a purple flash in the crystalline walls. The notes rang out, louder still, each time growing more complex, until full chords of every octave (and, I fancy, those imperceptible to me) were playing through the cave, rich and sonorous. The lights in the walls of the caves flashed and shifted, dancing their delicate dance, writhing to the this ethereal song.
    I watched this strange procession as it carried on for what I judged to be roughly half an hour,until the final chords rang out in a frenzied crescendo, igniting the walls with an almost blinding light. Then, as the sweet fundamental note held its song, the rest faded into obscurity. Through the course of this, I had felt myself hypnotized, and now I felt as though awakening from a trance, although refreshed of mind and soul.


----------



## Angelwing (Nov 2, 2013)

Pluralized said:


> Nice drawing, Angelwing!



Thank you! 

I'm really getting into this story I'm writing! Unfortunately I didn't reach the 1st day goal but I plan on compensating this weekend as much as possible. Right now I only have 1396 words. It's not too far behind though.


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 2, 2013)

Well, I'm going to try for 50,000 this month, and managed just over 2,000 yesterday. Curses to the F1 Grand Prix; it is such a tempting distraction...

I'm continuing a Science Fiction novel that I started a few weeks ago. It'll be quite a weight, so I doubt it will be more than a third of the way through by the end of the month, and I have the added distraction of the LM fiction challenge to contend with too. - That will be my first attempt at romance. -As a grizzled, cynical and snarl-toothed bloke of advancing years, my idea of romance is a pork pie with a little love heart drawn on the pastry.


----------



## PiP (Nov 4, 2013)

Great drawings Tyrann and Angelwing  

Bobtail, your cover also looks great!

So...it's now day four... how's everyone doing on the word count?


----------



## Gargh (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm so ridiculously behind so far, but I have about four hours free today to catch up and, guess what, I'm on here instead! :distracted:

Nice artwork everyone, and kudos on the energy and commitment so far :mrgreen:


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 4, 2013)

Mine's gone rogue, but not necessarily in a bad way. My biggest issue I think, is how my story has become multi-POV and I'm struggling to keep all the different threads in tact with the overall whole. It's going to be a decent story, I think!

At 14,500w and ahead by a few days. Scrivener has a terrific function for setting targets and it even alerts you when you reach your daily goal. I did a whole session this morning and this evening - I'm hoping to either finish a few days early and spend the rest of the month trying to scoop it into a pile that makes some sense, or just write until the end of the month and see what I end up with. Once I reach the ending, I don't think there will be much left to milk out of this particular pony, though... 

Glad I decided to do this. Actually buckling down and writing a novel, finally.


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm horrified that you've managed so many words! - I am a little more than 1,000 over target, and that includes the word count for the next LM fiction competition.

When my wip is finished, it will be my fourth completed novel. Even so, it'll be a good few years before I have the skills to write them well enough for public consumption.

I think writingforums should consider a sponsoring a December NanoWriMo... It's one hell of an incentive!


----------



## Gargh (Nov 5, 2013)

Gavrushka said:


> I think writingforums should consider a sponsoring a December NanoWriMo...



...or perhaps a National Novel Editing Month?!!? :coffeescreen:


----------



## PiP (Nov 5, 2013)

Pluralized said:


> Glad I decided to do this. Actually buckling down and writing a novel, finally.


NaNoWriMo certainly helps focus the mind! Great word count 

* Gavrushka * 






  			 			At least you are over target 

How's everyone else progressing?


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 7, 2013)

19,139 as of this morning. Just realized another exciting facet to my bartender/torture artist antagonist that I'll be exploiting for hopefully another few thousand. Fifty-kay is a lot!


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 7, 2013)

Damn, I'm at a fraction of that. - I'll likely have a few more words out later today, but I am on 12,149 at the minute. - I was away Tuesday night, and so there were no new words on Wednesday. 

In my story, Geoff is approaching the end of an encounter with a tactile sentient female reptile, who has the ability to alter his blood chemistry by touch.


----------



## Solaceinwords (Nov 8, 2013)

I actually only heard about NaNo on October 31st, haha! So I was right on time. But I decided to do mine based on a dream I had. When I woke up front he dream I said "Wow, I should try and write this out and make a novel." And that was maybe a week or two before I learned about NaNo. So when my Tumblr friend told me about it, I figured some sort of diet your the fates or whatever was telling me "HEY, DO THIS NOW. DON'T WAIT." So I'm not.  

However, at only 5,700 words or so I'm falling behind. I'm hoping to use if not this weekend then next to do a complete catch up. Sort of a writing sprint if you will.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 9, 2013)

I joined way late, but I don't care if I win. I'm finding the word count uploader to be a good motivator to keep from editing. I just started last night, and did the 1700. Right now I'm at like 2200 words. I plan on doing at least another 1700 today, and hopefully more as time allows.


----------



## PiP (Nov 9, 2013)

Gargh said:


> ...or perhaps a National Novel Editing Month?!!?



Nice one, Gargh! LOL 




Pluralized said:


> 19,139 as of this morning. Just realized another exciting facet to my bartender/torture artist antagonist that I'll be exploiting for hopefully another few thousand. Fifty-kay is a lot!



And you are nearly half way there!




Solaceinwords said:


> ... I figured some sort of diet your the  fates or whatever was telling me "HEY, DO THIS NOW. DON'T WAIT." So I'm  not.
> 
> However, at only 5,700 words or so I'm falling behind. I'm hoping to use  if not this weekend then next to do a complete catch up. Sort of a  writing sprint if you will.



Hey Solace, your dream sounds as if it was well timed  How's the word count progressing?




Gavrushka said:


> Damn, I'm at a fraction of that. - I'll likely  have a few more words out later today, but I am on 12,149 at the minute.  - I was away Tuesday night, and so there were no new words on  Wednesday. :sad:



How's it going G? Have you managed to catch up?



J Anfinson said:


> I joined way late, but I don't care if I win.  I'm finding the word count uploader to be a good motivator to keep from  editing. I just started last night, and did the 1700. Right now I'm at  like 2200 words. I plan on doing at least another 1700 today, and  hopefully more as time allows.



You have joined a little late, but there's still plenty of time to catch up  Last year I completed the challenge in just over two weeks because I was travelling, and then returned homw with a nasty chest infection. It can be done!


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 9, 2013)

22k and climbin'

Plot's going off the rails.


----------



## PiP (Nov 9, 2013)

Pluralized said:


> 22k and climbin' Plot's going off the rails.


Sounds like your imagination is taking control! Excellent word count


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 9, 2013)

17,121 and will manage a few hundred more today, I hope... I'm not sure what the plot is! The story is keeping tight-lipped as to where it is heading, but it does seem to know what it's doing. As usual, I'm just the scribe and I'm employed on a need to know basis.


----------



## PiP (Nov 9, 2013)

Gavrushka said:


> _I'm not sure what the plot is! The story is keeping tight-lipped as to where it is heading, but it does seem to know what it's doing. As usual, I'm just the scribe and I'm employed on a need to know basis._



Your comment made me laugh!  But that's the exciting thing about NaNo...


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 9, 2013)

Over 4000 now. My brain is starting to get tired for the day. The good thing is that I'm slow but deliberate. Maybe I'll save myself some editing later. Plot is starting to come together nicely.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 10, 2013)

Keep it up, Anfinson! There's still 20 days left - plenty o' time.


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, I'm at 19,512 and there could be a few more words this evening. - It is quite surprising just how you can get ahead of yourself with a couple of good days.

Another thing that has surprised me is how momentum seems to improve the quality and consistency of the words I write. - I hope I can carry it on past the end of November.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 10, 2013)

Good for you, Gav! That's awesome. Keep pressing on...


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 10, 2013)

6000. At least I'm getting a decent amount done per day.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 11, 2013)

Just hit the halfway mark! I need to start thinking about how to end this monstrosity!


----------



## PiP (Nov 11, 2013)

Pluralized said:


> Just hit the halfway mark! I need to start thinking about how to end this monstrosity!



Well done, P. The story may well take you well past the 50,000 word count and you can't NOT finish it...
Now you've hit the halfway mark the rest will be plain sailing!


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm still trailing behind Pluralized, but well ahead of target all the same.  - 23,325, but my time will be a little limited tomorrow. 

- Oh, for sure I will finish this story too, but it will be the fourth that will sit awaiting the day when I can rewrite them in such a way that I'm happy to air them to all and sundry. (I am getting there...)


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 12, 2013)

Well done, Gav! Onward to 50k and beyond!


----------



## movieman (Nov 12, 2013)

pigletinportugal said:


> Now you've hit the halfway mark the rest will be plain sailing!



It's the other way around for me. The first half is easy, because all the threads of the story and characters are spreading out in whatever directions they want to go. Now I've hit the second half, I have to start tying them all together toward an ending.


----------



## SarahStrange (Nov 13, 2013)

I've already written my novel and it turned out to be about 80,000 words. For Nanowrimo, I'm switching it into first person, present tense. It's going well. I'm about 1/2 way through. I just want to finish this darn book once and for all. I love writing it, but I want to work on other projects and I can't do that until I finish this one. 


Synopsis:

Summer is a 17 year old student at The Training Complex (Plex for short). She is content with life in underground Jaynestown as she prepares for her life as a soldier, until her brother, August, disappears leaving her with nothing but cryptic words and a promise to keep her safe. What follows is the fast-paced journey for answers that causes Summer to question every person and every thing she ever trusted, including her own mind. After all, when your thoughts are not your own, how can you ever truly be safe?


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow, so you're 40,000 words done already? That is some going! 

I was hoping to make a little headway against Pluralized's monstrous total too, but I've decided he uses short words, and he chose a protagonist with a s s s s stutter so I have no chance... 

Anyway, total to date is 27,354 and all is well.


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm at 28,275. Probably all the forward thrust I'm going to get out of this particular project, sadly. Work has been exploding and I'll be traveling a lot the next few weeks. Good luck getting to the finish line, Gav!


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 14, 2013)

You did great anyway, Rob. And look at it this way: Even if that's as long as the story is, you just wrote a novella. Congrats.


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 15, 2013)

Pluralized said:


> I'm at 28,275. Probably all the forward thrust I'm going to get out of this particular project, sadly. Work has been exploding and I'll be traveling a lot the next few weeks. Good luck getting to the finish line, Gav!




Damn, I am sorry to hear that. - Yes, the real world does tend to come back into focus when you desire it least. 

As I have seen a glimpse of a couple of pages from the depths of your story, I do hope that you resume work on it, upon your return.

I said elsewhere, and I underline it now; I'd be delighted to be a beta-reader for you.


----------



## PiP (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi Sarah, 

I like the synopsis of your novel. What made you decide to rewrite it the in first person present tense?



movieman said:


> It's the other way around for me. The first half  is easy, because all the threads of the story and characters are  spreading out in whatever directions they want to go. Now I've hit the  second half, I have to start tying them all together toward an  ending.



Good luck movieman  Tying the ends of my offering together resulted in another book  That's the problem with not planning and just writing. 



Gavrushka said:


> Anyway, total to date is 27,354 and all is well. :smile:



Well done Gavrushka! Looks like you are bang on target to complete the challenge 



Pluralized said:


> I'm at 28,275. Probably all the forward thrust  I'm going to get out of this particular project, sadly. Work has been  exploding and I'll be traveling a lot the next few weeks. Good luck  getting to the finish line, Gav!



That's a great shame, P. you were so close. Hope all goes well...


----------



## cassie30 (Nov 15, 2013)

My current word count is 14,085.


----------



## movieman (Nov 16, 2013)

pigletinportugal said:


> Good luck movieman  Tying the ends of my offering together resulted in another book  That's the problem with not planning and just writing.



I think I have an ending now (I realized the ending it needed was obvious from the first scene), I just don't know how to get to it .

Just over 33,500 words words, so I'm about 2/3 of the way through NaNo and maybe half through the story. And I just found a way to use the scythe that I put in the barn...


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 17, 2013)

Absolutely. When you can't figure out your ending, take a look at the beginning. Sometimes you don't even realize it when your subconscious puts the answer to your problems in the first few pages.  Not that I'm one to talk...I'm still nowhere near finished with mine. But I do know how it ends.


----------



## PiP (Nov 17, 2013)

cassie30 said:


> My current word count is 14,085.



Well done, keep going


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 18, 2013)

Still treading water, although today was quite challenging.

Target as of today: 30,000

Actual Word Count: 34,161


----------



## PiP (Nov 18, 2013)

Gavrushka said:


> Actual Word Count: 34,161



At least you're over half way there


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 21, 2013)

Home stretch now; my total stands at 40,479. - I don't think I've ever written 50,000 words in a month before but, after this month, I am sure I will again. I've done cursory editing as I've moved forwards, and as such I realise I will have to redraft in due course, but it does feel both wholesome and complete.

I do hope the others that were posting earlier in the month are still making headway.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 21, 2013)

My progress is slow but steady. I'm just happy to be adding a little each day.


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, so far, I've only had one blank day this month. My current total stands at 42,051, but a reader has questioned the last couple of sections - and therein lies the problem with NaNoWriMo - I really should spend a few days ironing out some nasty oopses, but I've a target to make - I am _quite_ confident I can avoid any continuity issues if I continue onwards without editing, but any other month new words would wait.


----------



## PiP (Nov 28, 2013)

Gavrushka said:


> Yes, so far, I've only had one blank day this month. My current total stands at 42,051, but a reader has questioned the last couple of sections - and therein lies the problem with NaNoWriMo - I really should spend a few days ironing out some nasty oopses, but I've a target to make - I am _quite_ confident I can avoid any continuity issues if I continue onwards without editing, but any other month new words would wait.



Hi Gavrushka,

The only advice I will give you to ensure you hit target is: keep writing. Let the words flow onto the page and leave editing your novel until December. I never let _anyone_ read my novel while I was working on NaNo. What's your word count now? You must be _verrrry_ close  

PiP

- - - Updated - - -



Gavrushka said:


> Yes, so far, I've only had one blank day this month. My current total stands at 42,051, but a reader has questioned the last couple of sections - and therein lies the problem with NaNoWriMo - I really should spend a few days ironing out some nasty oopses, but I've a target to make - I am _quite_ confident I can avoid any continuity issues if I continue onwards without editing, but any other month new words would wait.



Hi Gavrushka,

The only advice I will give you to ensure you hit target is: keep writing. Let the words flow onto the page and leave editing your novel until December. I never let _anyone_ read my novel while I was working on NaNo. What's your word count now? You must be _verrrry_ close  

PiP


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 28, 2013)

Ah sorry, I am struggling to post here now as the code for the forums seems to have been corrupted!

I do spend a little time editing each day, and that is mainly to make sure I don't propagate something foolish through to later sections. 

And I broke through 50,000 words yesterday! WOOHOO!!!

Current words count is 52,848. 

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 28, 2013)

Feeling good right now. Passed 10,000 words, and now I'm in uncharted waters. I don't have a novel anymore, it's more like a bunch of random scenes that I don't know how they're ever going to tie together, but I think about half of it is linear, so even still this is the longest story I've written to date. And I've just now introduced the antagonist. He's not very nice.

- - - Updated - - -

Feeling good right now. Passed 10,000 words, and now I'm in uncharted waters. I don't have a novel anymore, it's more like a bunch of random scenes that I don't know how they're ever going to tie together, but I think about half of it is linear, so even still this is the longest story I've written to date. And I've just now introduced the antagonist. He's not very nice.


----------



## PiP (Nov 28, 2013)

Gavrushka said:


> A
> And I broke through 50,000 words yesterday! WOOHOO!!!
> 
> Current words count is 52,848.
> -



:champagne:*WOOHOO!!!*

Hope you are going to wear your Winner's Badge with Pride!!!

- - - Updated - - -



Gavrushka said:


> A
> And I broke through 50,000 words yesterday! WOOHOO!!!
> 
> Current words count is 52,848.
> -



:champagne:*WOOHOO!!!*

Hope you are going to wear your Winner's Badge with Pride!!!


----------



## PiP (Nov 28, 2013)

J Anfinson said:


> Feeling good right now. Passed 10,000 words, and now I'm in uncharted waters. I don't have a novel anymore, it's more like a bunch of random scenes that I don't know how they're ever going to tie together, but I think about half of it is linear, so even still this is the longest story I've written to date. And I've just now introduced the antagonist. He's not very nice.
> 
> 
> Feeling good right now. Passed 10,000 words, and now I'm in uncharted waters. I don't have a novel anymore, it's more like a bunch of random scenes that I don't know how they're ever going to tie together, but I think about half of it is linear, so even still this is the longest story I've written to date. And I've just now introduced the antagonist. He's not very nice.



Sorry mods for double post but the piggin' Gremlins are playing havoc with multiple quotes. Hey ho...where there's a will there's a way.

 Hi JA, ff 10,000 words are the most you've written to date, you are still a winner  Way to go J...  You've done it once and you can do it again  Next year will be a doddle!

- - - Updated - - -



J Anfinson said:


> Feeling good right now. Passed 10,000 words, and now I'm in uncharted waters. I don't have a novel anymore, it's more like a bunch of random scenes that I don't know how they're ever going to tie together, but I think about half of it is linear, so even still this is the longest story I've written to date. And I've just now introduced the antagonist. He's not very nice.
> 
> 
> Feeling good right now. Passed 10,000 words, and now I'm in uncharted waters. I don't have a novel anymore, it's more like a bunch of random scenes that I don't know how they're ever going to tie together, but I think about half of it is linear, so even still this is the longest story I've written to date. And I've just now introduced the antagonist. He's not very nice.



Sorry mods for double post but the piggin' Gremlins are playing havoc with multiple quotes. Hey ho...where there's a will there's a way.

 Hi JA, ff 10,000 words are the most you've written to date, you are still a winner  Way to go J...  You've done it once and you can do it again  Next year will be a doddle!


----------



## cassie30 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats to those that have hit the 50,000 words. And congrats to those still trying like me.

- - - Updated - - -

Congrats to those that have hit the 50,000 words. And congrats to those still trying like me.

- - - Updated - - -

Congrats to those that have hit the 50,000 words. And congrats to those still trying like me.

- - - Updated - - -

Congrats to those that have hit the 50,000 words. And congrats to those still trying like me.


----------



## cassie30 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats to those who hit 50,000 words. And congrats to those who are still trying like me.

- - - Updated - - -

Congrats to those who hit 50,000 words. And congrats to those who are still trying like me.


----------



## movieman (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm done with my 50,000 words. Have to finish a short story before I can complete the first draft.

- - - Updated - - -

I'm done with my 50,000 words. Have to finish a short story before I can complete the first draft.


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 30, 2013)

Congratulations all round.  

However many words any of us have managed by the end of this month, they are _new_ ones worthy of celebration. Who knows, the words you're struggling over today could just inspire the generations to come.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 30, 2013)

The dialogue sucks, my characters act unbelievably, and the plot is nowhere to be found. I think I'm finally doing it right.\\/

- - - Updated - - -

The dialogue sucks, my characters act unbelievably, and the plot is nowhere to be found. I think I'm finally doing it right.\\/


----------



## PiP (Nov 30, 2013)

J Anfinson said:


> The dialogue sucks, my characters act unbelievably, and the plot is nowhere to be found. I think I'm finally doing it right.\\/
> 
> -\\/



Sounds like it's going to be a great success!

- - - Updated - - -



J Anfinson said:


> The dialogue sucks, my characters act unbelievably, and the plot is nowhere to be found. I think I'm finally doing it right.\\/
> 
> -\\/



Sounds like it's going to be a great success!


----------



## J Anfinson (Dec 1, 2013)

Didn't come anywhere near 50K, final count was 13,365 and part of that is notes. Still, it was fun and I'm going to keep going with it and find out how the rest of this story goes. How'd everyone else do?


----------



## Gargh (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, I managed 8718 in the end. I had two weeks when I couldn't write a thing and barely made time all the others. I just couldn't get it together this time, but that's a lot more words than I usually write so I'm taking it as a win  Because I was 'rebelling' as well, I had to make myself a nice spreadsheet in order to keep track of the words I was adding to certain files. So, if nothing else, at the end of this I have a funky word-tracking spreadsheet to motivate me! 

Congratulations to everyone who made it and everyone who tried. I have no doubt that we will all have gained something positive from the experience and a new perspective on our abilities.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 1, 2013)

Congrats to all who gave it a shot, that's impressive to me! You all deserve a pat on the back for even attempting such an undertaking.


----------



## PiP (Dec 3, 2013)

Gargh said:


> So, if nothing else, at the end of this I have a funky word-tracking spreadsheet to motivate me!



Nice one Gargh! 

I think the fact you guys took part is amazing - it's one hell of a commitment!  

Everyone's a winner...was that a song? Hey ho. Here's to next year!


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, I may not be quite as prolific as I was during November, but I'm closing in on 94,000 words. - (12,000 or so were written pre NaNoWriMo). - I've a week or two of edits to iron out any factual errors, and tighten a few areas of the plot before heading further, but it reads well.

I hope that others too have found a pace they can maintain, but I know juggling free time can be a struggle.

Remember, writing is for life and not just NaNovember!


----------



## JamMau5 (Dec 27, 2013)

I only got around to about 9000 or so. It was hard to write with finals looming and the plethora of writing assignments I had for school. But there was one day where I wrote close to 5000 words, I thought that was a good accomplishment. I still want to finish the story and see where it goes. Hopefully I can get 50,000 next year.


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 28, 2013)

JamMau5 said:


> I only got around to about 9000 or so. It was hard to write with finals looming and the plethora of writing assignments I had for school. But there was one day where I wrote close to 5000 words, I thought that was a good accomplishment. I still want to finish the story and see where it goes. Hopefully I can get 50,000 next year.



That's the beauty of writing, isn't it? Those 9,000 words you've created are indelible. They will wait an eternity for a few friends, if that is what is needed.

I wish you the best of luck with your finals, and I'd say why wait until next NaNoWriMo to introduce your 9,000 words to a few friends. As the advert says*, writing is for life, not just for NaNovember! 


*Well, it doesn't, but it damn well should!


----------



## Megs Tale (Dec 28, 2013)

I successfully came to the 50K goal and beyond for NaNo 2013 and I'm still working away at editing and actually finishing the novel. It ended up with a surprising twist in the very middle and I'm still completely shocked as to how well it worked out. For once, this plot twist and my characters were unified. It pleases me much. It has me ready for another crazy NaNoWriMo month.


----------



## PiP (Dec 28, 2013)

A belated congratulations, Meg  It's an amazing feeling to complete the challenge and hopefully you will go on to be one of the NaNo success stories.
PiP


----------

